# What's the weekend plan?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's everyone's plan for the weekend?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

S'posed to rain all w/e ...so maybe a little indoor range time at Impact guns:mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

got to work Saturday... take my AR apart to clean it Saturday night... rake leaves Sunday... :smt011

Sometime this weekend I'm going to order a handguard rail system for my AR... a Daniel Defense.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Helping put a big picture window in one of my condos.. Painting the front door at the same place.. Then going to my daughters house to prepare for my son who's coming home from Iraq and will be back at Fort Carson Sunday morning...

No shooting this weekend but the he is taking me to the range at the base soon to shoot his 50 caliper sniper rifle... Hopefully I'll remember the camera and get some pics.

W


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

We have our last bullseye match of the year. I hope i can break into the 2300 bracket. I was nearly there at the regional last month with a 2263-29X. I'll let ya'll know what happens.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Today, I'll go visit with some sex offenders, then go to the range and try to put holes in paper. 

Tomorrow I'll clean the guns, house hold chores. May try to get over and look at some Kayaks.

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm working on finishing off one of the rooms on the third floor of my house. We're turning that into a playroom for my son because his current playroom is going to become the nursery when the baby comes in May.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Deer hunting :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Today: Cleaning things; guns, workshop, etc. Tomorrow: Going to Waco to visit my brother in from Kalifornia who is visiting my mother.:smt028


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> the baby comes in May.












Congrats to you & your family ....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Deer hunting :mrgreen:


with or without a gun?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Congrats to you & your family ....


Thanks! Looks like I've extended my tour as a SAHD!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> with or without a gun?


with

I used a camera when I was scouting.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> with
> 
> I used a camera when I was scouting.


Just making sure you were talking gun related topics


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Today, I'll go visit with some sex offenders, then go to the range and try to put holes in paper.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll clean the guns, house hold chores. May try to get over and look at some Kayaks.
> 
> WM


I'm thinking bad thoughts about those sex offenders and just punching paper.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Today I had my first paying job as a photographer which now makes me a Professional Photographer. It went great! I made much more $ than I ever anticipated and all my business cards are gone! I’m hoping this will led to more work.

All the money I made will be going right back into my business. With my shoot today I’ve discovered many flaws by using cheap lighting et. Luckily I am able to correct it all on Photoshop.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll be playing the good little worker bee.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Just making sure you were talking gun related topics


???


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Congrats Todd!!! We have a baby coming the month before (April)


I spent yesterday building a fence for a buddy. 

Playing with the mess of puppies that mine is coming from (3 weeks) yeeehaaawww.

Had a bowling party that the bosses at work put on (I haven't bowled in 15 years) it was ugly.....LOL

Today, no big plans. Prolly spend some time in the shop carving.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> We have a baby coming the month before (April)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Congrats Todd!!! We have a baby coming the month before (April)


Thanks! You too.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Todd said:


> Thanks! You too.


Your second child???


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Your second child???


Yup. My son will be be turning 4 next month. You?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Today I had my first paying job as a photographer which now makes me a Professional Photographer. It went great! I made much more $ than I ever anticipated and all my business cards are gone! I'm hoping this will led to more work.


Congratulations!!

:smt023 :smt026 :smt035 :smt038 :smt041 :smt045


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The weekend is past now the weeks plan is to replace 2 steel plates for targets.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Todd said:


> Yup. My son will be be turning 4 next month. You?


#1 for us.......


----------

